

Ask HN: Is Google or Facebook turing complete? - techart

Or perhaps a better question would be something along the lines of - is social graph or page rank turing complete?
======
greenyoda
Wikipedia defines Turing completeness like this: "A system of data-
manipulation rules (such as a computer's instruction set, a programming
language, or a cellular automaton) is said to be Turing complete ... if it can
be used to simulate any single-taped Turing machine." [1]

A social graph is just a list of pairs of people ("A knows B", "B knows C"),
so I'm not sure how the concept of Turing completeness could apply to it.
There is no computational model inherent in it. It doesn't manipulate data -
it is just data (that can be manipulated by any number of algorithms that run
on Turing complete computers).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_completeness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_completeness)

